# Direct Entry Medical Colleges



## Koonj (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello there,
can anyone please refer me to direct medical schools. 
by that i mean it's a direct entry from high school, that you don't have to do uni years before applying.

thanks.


----------



## niazahmad78 (Mar 6, 2011)

i know its like super late, but try some of those Caribeen school. They offer, 5 yr programs.


----------

